# Did anyone say 'MUD?'



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hello all...Well I wanted to introduce you to the other side of Tilly...we are pretty sure she is part Hippo infact...she is a horrible-little-mud-magnet-swamp-monster...she can find mud on the most glorious summer day and she gets a full hose down just about everyday of her life...she finds a puddle, she lays in the puddle, then she rolls in the puddle...

(sorry about the pic overload!)




























































































Tilly playing 'dead'...er...very convincingly.... (she is ok, I assure you!)









blowing bubbles...













































































































Well, at least she scrubs up well!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I yi yi, now that is a mud bath!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Tilly, you are the BEST!!!! Those are great pics, and would have been perfect for the mud contest....  Looking at those makes *me* want to go roll in a mud puddle.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

those are great! Faith would be right in there with her.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tilly is the Master of the Mud bath. She really seems to enjoy it. Great pictures.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

I can't stop laughing! These are GREAT! Maybe the next calendar topic could be a series of "mud-magnet-swamp-monsters." And, yes, she cleaned up beautifully.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! That is very muudy, but in the last picture she is so beautifully clean! Well done for cleaning her up so well!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

See thats why she has such a gorgeous coat...lol... its the mud bath... :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

mud... mud... *glorious* mud! The harder the fall the bigger the thud!!!!

Those pics are fabulous!!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

wow awesome photos!! I agree they would have been perfect for the mud contest. That is 1 muddy puppy!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Great pictures! What did I get myself into when I bought my first Golden - Brady. I know I was warned!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that is one mud loving dog! Clearly she loves her coat covered with it. Silly thing! She does indeed clean up quite nicely!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are too funny! She looks sooo happy, and yes, slightly hippo-like


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I show my momma this thread...Tucker never gets close to being that muddy...lol.

Tres cute pics!! thanks for posting them!


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

Judging by the last photo the mud sure is working on making a wonderful coat


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow!! and I thought Tom was a mud lover, Tilly sure beats him hands down. And what great pics they are too !!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Big smile on my face...... Oh boy would Maggie and Abbie love to come over and play...............


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a card!!!! She's soooooooooo happy in the mud!!! And such a beauty all cleaned up!!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

What a brave soul you are and great Golden mom! I freak out when my two get dirty paws and I have to clean them off! I'll make sure they don't see these pics . . . I don't want them to know what they're missing!


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Good grief, she really did herself proud that time. Very glad I'm not in Yorks now. I dread to think what Scotland would be like as well, if it's anything like it was in 2002 I don't want to know!! 

Great pictures. How about one of them for a pet portrait?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oh those are various pics from the last couple of years...its not too bad at the moment...although where I live is very flat and is just open countryside so the water just stays and doesnt seem to drain...even in summer the water will still hold in the tractor tracks in the fields so she will head to them and roll...the only option is to never let her run which would just depress the poor thing!

oh and just send Abbie and Maggie over...Tilly will show them round! (the puddles!)


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Tilly is the absolute best (hands down!) horrible-little-mud-magnet-swamp-monster that I've ever seen. Wowza, that's the biggest mud puddle I've seen in a long time. :crossfing Ozzy doesn't see one of those any time soon.

She cleans up beautifully! Wow, who put the coat conditioner in that mud? Stunning!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

But she looks so completely happy doing it you just can't be mad at her. And oh my yes, she does clean up really well, she's lovely.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

She has a positively gorgeous coat in that last photo. You should market that mud as a beauty aid!


----------

